# Platinum Thermocouples, anybody?



## Recyclebiz_com (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm looking for basic information on platinum thermocuples. Anybody have any experience with availability, sources, yields by type, etc, etc???

Scott Andrews recyclebiz.com


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe type R,S, and B all contain Pt. Type s is like 98%platinum and 2% Rhodium. I use Type S at work. The semiconductor industry uses them a lot. They do occasionally go bad. I cant seem to find anybody in my area that uses them but me. local Foundry uses K type. I would try semiconductor bone yards in your area if you have any. They are mostly out west. If they know what they are you wont get them cheap. Also, generally the companys that sell them will buy them back for the wire when you purchase new ones so most companys dont just throw them out.

John


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2008)

Type W is also one to look out for, it is a tungsten platinum or tungsten rhenium alloy.



I've seen type S range from 2-20% Rh.


Also be on the lookout for electrochemistry units, in particular coulombmeters (they have about 70g of a Pt alloy, I believe 90/10 with Rh) in them which are used for electrochemistry experiments.



Lou


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2008)

are you refering to the cloumbs on GCMS?


----------

